

Ask HN: What sync software do you use? - coreymaass

I have a development folder called /htdocs on one computer. I would like it to sync with a folder called /www on another computer. I want this to happen as I make changes, not once a day. I want to sync all files, regardless of the size.<p>I've tried Jungledisk, Nomadesk, Dropbox... They all require that you move your files to their sync'd folder. I'm looking at Windows Live Sync but it's limited to 20 folders. There seem to be 4 dozen sync products, which one do you swear by?<p>Thanks!
======
NginUS
I use SyncBack Pro & am happier with it than any other.

You'll find these features you're asking about, and then some.

Favorites of mine?

a. Serial number based triggers & path variables.

b. Write-checksumming.

c. Pre & post job load/eject.

------
coreymaass
Oh, I use syncbackSE already for backups. I didn't even think of them for
syncing. Thanks!

------
joe_bleau
rsync

